# New Glock 27



## AdamSean (Mar 16, 2008)

I was actually looking for a Glock 33, but I seem to have bad luck finding one. I found the compact 32, but not the sub-compact 33. So I chose the 27 in .40 S&W. I took it out to the range and gave it something to eat. I fired some Blazer Brass, Hornady XTP, and Hornady TAP. It liked them all. It was very accurate, but I expected it to be as my old 26 was the most accurate handgun I have ever owned. The 27 will be my CCW from now on. And soon I will just get the .357 Sig conversion barrel kit. Two for one!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well good luck with that new one. Nothing like getting a new pistol.:smt023


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Congratulations on your addition to the family. Been lusting after a 27 (among other models) for some time. Not quite ready to take the plunge at this point.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

There's nothing like the G27-especially for CC. I still carry mine, bu not as often as I used to ever since I got my G19. But----when I do carry the G27---it's absolutely invisible on me. Good luck with it and keep bonding.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

You can actually pick up a Glock 33 barrel and drop it in your G27; you can use .357SIG magazines or .40S&W...I heard.

Great pick!


----------

